# wendykerr-info require on Sheena Mackay



## wendykerr

We are trying to find out more details on the life of our converted MFV Sheena Mackay. She was peviously reg. WK 168 and HL 177, fishing both in the Orkneys and Hartlepool. She was sold in Hartlepool to "Mick" who brought her down to Sandwich, Kent where we bought her the following year.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Wendy *and welcome to *SN.*Bon voyage.


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Can you give any idea of how old she might be and her size ie over or under 15 tons? I havent found her in any of the almanacs.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Linnea LL590

Built 1932 in Macduff 36 ft keel 41 ft LOA 14.2 ft Beam 5.3 ft draft 13.95 tons Gross and Nett
Skippered in Helmsdale by A Jappy Snr and then T Jappy Sold to John James Fergus of Westray 9/3/1960 as
K424 She had a 44HP Kelvin when in Helmsdale


----------



## Michael.b

Hello Wendy.Been looking at the ''Hartlepool Fishing Fleet''book,although registered in Hartlepool it does not show her being owned here.Her owner history from 1979/84 is shown as...... 79 Blaydon.....80 Blyth.....81 Seaburn....84 Buckie and 84 Sunderland where she was De-Registered....Who was Mick?...


----------



## wendykerr

*MV Sheena Mackay*

Thank you all for the interesting information, I really appreciate it.
There seems to be conflicting info as to whether built in 1932 or 1936.
We purchased her from Mike Costello,( he was a vicar in Sandwich affectionely known as Mick the Vic. by his parishioners) on 30th November 1990, in rather a sad state.
We have successfully travelled around the British Coast , finishing in Bradwell Marina on the 27th September 2011 and Sheena has handled the occasionally rough seas very well, better than me at times.


----------



## wully farquhar

Would say the info from Linnea ll590 is very sound!


----------



## Linnea LL590

First in WK reg 05/09/1932 at Helmsdale


----------



## wendykerr

*wendy kerr*

Many thanks Linnear, glad to have the correct date confirmed. Any further info from 1932 until 1960 would be greatly appreciated.


----------

